# Rage Broadheads



## Starky

I was wondering about the practice broadhead that comes with the package of 3, does it open as the real ones do and if so, are they hard to get out of a target?


----------



## B.L.Z.A four

I can tell you the practice blades do not open.... My son got them this year but has not hunted with them yet. Has any one any comments on the 2 blade rage broadheads? Are they as good as they seem they will be? Hope they are as good as we have heard.

Blza


----------



## carp_killer

2 blades are awesome they leave there mark and make it easy to trail. 3 blades fly funny out of my bows


----------



## B.L.Z.A four

Yeah, we heard they fly flat and put the "smack down" on whitetail. The wound it leaves is suppose to be un-real. We will have to see for ourselves.

Blza


----------



## snow123geese

A few months ago I seen a show on tv where people were hunting with rage broadheads and the deer that they shot died within like 10-30 yds from where they shot them. and they showed the entry and exit holes and I couldn't believe it, the holes were HUGE. And the blood trails were unreal. 
I probably will get rage broadheads next year i am going with the magnus stingers this year.


----------



## barebackjack

There still mechanical. And I just wouldnt trust them.


----------



## MOB

What happens when you shoot a rage broadhead through the mesh window of a Double Bull blind? I am thinking of using a Rage 2 blade this year and will be archery antelope hunting in Harding County, SD again this year. Can you shoot them through the mesh window or only thru the openings?


----------



## Starky

Thanks for the info on the practice broadhead.

They WILL open going through the mesh and that will change the flight. I think all blinds say NOT to shoot mechanical heads through the mesh.


----------



## weasle414

MOB said:


> Can you shoot them through the mesh window or only thru the openings?


No mesh windows. They'll open up and fly funny from what I've heard. I've never tried it because I could see that as being a problem right off the bat, but I've had so many people come up to me and say the Rages are crap just because they can't shoot them through the mesh blind windows.

The Rages are kind of a toss up for me. The blood trail they leave is amazing, 2" wide with the 2 blades does some serious damage. BUT they're also very brittle. It they hit a rib in the wrong way they could either bend or bust completely. I also hate how they pop open at random points in my quiver. There's nothing worse than stalking up on a whitetail and here a "pop" sound in your bow. IMO the Rocky Mountains are much better.


----------



## carp_killer

i wont reuse a broadhead after i kill a deer with it no matter how good of shape its in. after they kill a deer/turkey they go in the quiver for small game i dont want to risk a trophy of a lifetime because my blades arnt RAZOR sharp just my 2 cents but then again im really fussy with my equiptment


----------



## Starky

I can see how they could pop open, but another O-ring would prevent that.


----------



## carp_killer

but another o ring would make them lose kenetic energy like all the other expandables. the one thing i hate about the rage broadheads is that they are having the "mathews"effect


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I haven't used them myself but a friend of mine had some issues with them and has sworn them off. He hit a doe in the shoulder at close range and the broadhead never expanded. THe arrow went in about an inch and just wabbled around as the deer ran off. A 70 lb Switchback would have put a fixed blade through both sides, even if he hit a shoulder.

It's not the first time I've heard about problems with rage broadheads. Then again, you never remember the stories about things working like they should.

The exit wounds they leave are unreal but the $40 per dozen eastman fixed blades or $50 per dozen magnus 2 blades that I use work just fine.

To each his own, but I think people really ought to evaluate whether or not $40 for 3 broadheads is worth it. My buddy can blame the broadhead for not expanding but he shouldn't have hit the deer in the shoulder. Point is, if you hit the deer where you're supposed to and your equipment isn't complete junk, the deer will die.

Can't wait to put one down in a few weeks!! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

walkswithwhispers said:


> To each his own, but I think people really ought to evaluate whether or not $40 for 3 broadheads is worth it. My buddy can blame the broadhead for not expanding but he shouldn't have hit the deer in the shoulder. Point is, if you hit the deer where you're supposed to and your equipment isn't complete junk, the deer will die.
> 
> Can't wait to put one down in a few weeks!! :beer:


But if you hunt long enough, eventually youll get some bad hits. Law of averages.

Glad he swore the off. Their sh*t. I dont know why people keep trying them. Companies come out with new models that claim their "better" than the previous expandable, but their not, their all the same. Loss of energy, failure to expand, etc etc etc.


----------



## Starky

I have heard about 80% good results and 20% bad. I will give you my results when I have them.
Although most of the bad results usualy start out with "a buddy of mine tried them and........" Very few people who have ACTUALLY tried them have complaints.


----------



## duckslayer

No complaints from me. Shot a buck and 3 does last year with them. The $40 is a little steep but I dont mind. All 4 deer had blood pouring entry/exit wounds. Easy tracking.


----------



## carp_killer

walkswithwhispers said:


> I haven't used them myself but a friend of mine had some issues with them and has sworn them off. He hit a doe in the shoulder at close range and the broadhead never expanded. THe arrow went in about an inch and just wabbled around as the deer ran off. A 70 lb Switchback would have put a fixed blade through both sides, even if he hit a shoulder.
> 
> It's not the first time I've heard about problems with rage broadheads. Then again, you never remember the stories about things working like they should.
> 
> The exit wounds they leave are unreal but the $40 per dozen eastman fixed blades or $50 per dozen magnus 2 blades that I use work just fine.
> 
> To each his own, but I think people really ought to evaluate whether or not $40 for 3 broadheads is worth it. My buddy can blame the broadhead for not expanding but he shouldn't have hit the deer in the shoulder. Point is, if you hit the deer where you're supposed to and your equipment isn't complete junk, the deer will die.
> 
> Can't wait to put one down in a few weeks!! :beer:


look at it like this you spend how much money on your bow, clothes, stands, scouting gear,time,gas to get there, etc etc so why would you want to cheap out on your broadhead when its the only thing that touches the deer? its the broadheads job to make the kill after you make a good shot. so being cheap on broadheads and having a expensive bow and other gear dont make much sense does it


----------



## barebackjack

trapper_2 said:


> walkswithwhispers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used them myself but a friend of mine had some issues with them and has sworn them off. He hit a doe in the shoulder at close range and the broadhead never expanded. THe arrow went in about an inch and just wabbled around as the deer ran off. A 70 lb Switchback would have put a fixed blade through both sides, even if he hit a shoulder.
> 
> It's not the first time I've heard about problems with rage broadheads. Then again, you never remember the stories about things working like they should.
> 
> The exit wounds they leave are unreal but the $40 per dozen eastman fixed blades or $50 per dozen magnus 2 blades that I use work just fine.
> 
> To each his own, but I think people really ought to evaluate whether or not $40 for 3 broadheads is worth it. My buddy can blame the broadhead for not expanding but he shouldn't have hit the deer in the shoulder. Point is, if you hit the deer where you're supposed to and your equipment isn't complete junk, the deer will die.
> 
> Can't wait to put one down in a few weeks!! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> look at it like this you spend how much money on your bow, clothes, stands, scouting gear,time,gas to get there, etc etc so why would you want to cheap out on your broadhead when its the only thing that touches the deer? its the broadheads job to make the kill after you make a good shot. so being cheap on broadheads and having a expensive bow and other gear dont make much sense does it
Click to expand...

Exactly!! :beer: :beer: 
But the same can be said of why would you choose a product that is kown to have sometimes severe issues? So much as to have been outlawed in several states.


----------



## bretts

anybody with experience and who is a good bowhunter will tell you time and time again, don't use mechanical's. They are sh$t. Just because Jo blow on tv talks about them doens't mean they are a good broadhead. They receive money from these company's to talk about their products. There are broadheads on the market now days that shoot just like a field point but are made solid and durable.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Trapper 2,

That'sassuming that you also bought into all the other stupid gimmicks. I've been as successful a bowhunter as I could possibly want and I do it with a $60 treestand instead of a $250 treestand, a $300 bow (that I just chronographed at 306 fps  ) instead of an $800 - $1,000 bow, no carbon suit gimmicks, no trail cameras, no $250 rangefinder, no $40/3 broadheads, etc etc etc. I've lost a few deer but it had nothing to do with me not spending enough on equipment.

That being said, you're point is still relevant Trapper 2. Don't settle for crap, no matter what it costs. I'll drink to that!

:beer:


----------



## walkswithwhispers

One more thing, I don't even have a truck because gas costs too much!! I used to hunt out of a cheap old Dodge Intrepid. It died last summer so now my hunting rig is a '99 4-door Pontiac. WOrks great for transporting deer, treestands, targets. etc and it gets about 27 mpg!! You don't NEED to spend a lot of money to be a successful hunter. Just need a little patience and maybe a dash of ingenuity. I love using the "cheers" thing on this site! One more, just for good measure...

:beer:


----------



## Hitman_25

just my two cence but i would recomend trying the real rage broadhead at targets not just the practic tip because with faster bows the three blade heads open up mid flite and it is always just one or two blades and make them fly like ****. this did not happen to my buddy or freind it happend to me the three blade rage are junk. a good alternative if expandebals are your thing .try the Tekan 2 the have a much simpelar system and still have rear deploying blades.


----------



## carp_killer

ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.


Jake with how you've been going with your bow stuff lately you won't be shooting Rages very long


----------



## barebackjack

trapper_2 said:


> ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.


Sounds like your expecting them to fail. So I gotta ask, why use them in the first place? lol


----------



## AdamFisk

bretts said:


> anybody with experience and who is a good bowhunter will tell you time and time again, don't use mechanical's. They are sh$t. Just because Jo blow on tv talks about them doens't mean they are a good broadhead. They receive money from these company's to talk about their products. There are broadheads on the market now days that shoot just like a field point but are made solid and durable.


I have Rages. Are you saying I am lacking experience and a bad bowhunter???? This coming from a guy who plans weddings in the fall. :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## bretts

Yeah I am, because I truly think if a guy did some research he'd choose a broadhead that has a hell of a lot more going for it rather a broadhead people talk about "oh sometimes a blade flies out in mid flight" or "it didn't open all the way on that last shot" or "well I lost the deer because I didn't penetrate bone". I spend way to much time, money and hard work to knock an arrow with a gimmick at the end. Yeah they'll kill deer, but that one time it doesn't work worth the sh$t, well you know what I'll say fisky.


----------



## bretts

barebackjack said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your expecting them to fail. So I gotta ask, why use them in the first place? lol
Click to expand...

Oh Wow, why would you even try them? It's hard enough to get a P&Y within bow range, I don't wanna be second guessing if my "Cool Looking" broadhead is going to open properly!?


----------



## carp_killer

barebackjack said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your expecting them to fail. So I gotta ask, why use them in the first place? lol
Click to expand...

 listening to you guys is the only reason im worried about them failing now.

weasle eace: if i remember rite u just blew up a bow 2 so im not to much in front of ya

bretts the last thing im worried about is seeing a buck that big becayse the area i hunt it WONT happen all i see is small bucks and does so i just stick a doe. i think half the problem with expandables is when they are shot out of treestands because of the angle and i dont use stands so i dont have that prolum


----------



## barebackjack

trapper_2 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ya the 3 blades fly goofy. the first time i have ONE rage not expand at a target will be the very last time a expandable gets nocked to my bow. i have shot them at targets and havent had a problem YET nock on wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your expecting them to fail. So I gotta ask, why use them in the first place? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> listening to you guys is the only reason im worried about them failing now.
> 
> weasle eace: if i remember rite u just blew up a bow 2 so im not to much in front of ya
> 
> bretts the last thing im worried about is seeing a buck that big becayse the area i hunt it WONT happen all i see is small bucks and does so i just stick a doe. i think half the problem with expandables is when they are shot out of treestands because of the angle and i dont use stands so i dont have that prolum
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter if its a big buck or a doe, should still want a quick kill. And the problem with expandables are the moving parts.


----------



## carp_killer

i no i want a quick kill no matter what the game is im simply saying i dont worry about seeing anything big


----------

